# TODAY! Ólafur Arnalds and Christian Henson LIVE from Iceland 17:00 GMT Facebook Live



## Spitfire Team (Nov 21, 2017)

Join us today! Facebook Live 17:00 GMT
https://www.facebook.com/SpitfireAudio/

Thanks for joining Christian & Paul's Facebook Live stream. Watch the full Q&A here:

​
Building a sample library in a day with Harry Wilson:

​
Workflow: Carly Paradis 


​


----------



## Mornats (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you, you picked the one day this week that I'm working from home  I'm sure I'll be there.


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 21, 2017)

Can I ask, what's with the boxes?


----------



## Mornats (Nov 21, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> Can I ask, what's with the boxes?


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 21, 2017)

Ask Anything? WHEN'S THE CHOIR COMING? lol!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Question I will probably be asking tomorrow... Is there's any more stuffing left ?


----------



## thereus (Nov 21, 2017)

When are the missing wind and string extension packs coming?

When will we see more David Fanshawe? (Actually this isn’t a joke. That guy was a fucking genius.)

What are you going to do next?

Do you ever secretly fire up pianoteq when nobody’s watching?

Does Zimmer smell the way he looks?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 21, 2017)

What are the lottery numbers?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2017)

Seen Christian's latest vlog? Don't forget to post your questions in our event for tomorrow's live AMA. 


​


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)

Why did the pilgrims leave England ?


----------



## fiestared (Nov 22, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> View attachment 10497
> ​


Is this an obligation to be a bearded man to work for Spitfire Audio ? 
Thanks 
F.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 22, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> View attachment 10497
> ​


Is Paul "very excited today" ? 
Thanks 
F.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 22, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Is Paul "very excited today" ?
> Thanks
> F.


That made laugh!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 23, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> What are the lottery numbers?


Like your question, their answer was quite cool, wasn't it? Thanks for setting this up, Christian and Paul.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, indeed. Was great to hear that Solo Strings is getting an update, amongst all the other news!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for joining us! Hope to see you on our other Facebook Live events over the weekend.

For those of you that missed the stream you can watch it here:

​


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 23, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> What are the lottery numbers?


Good work fellas. 
Gutted you didn't know the lottery numbers though


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 24, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Yes, indeed. Was great to hear that Solo Strings is getting an update, amongst all the other news!



And also the fact that they are recording additional content for SSW and SSB was great to hear.
They also clarified near the end that they are always listening.


----------



## ironbut (Nov 28, 2017)

Awesome stuff!


----------

